# REW with Mac Mini + Dayton Audio UMM-6



## leandroronkoski (May 9, 2014)

Good Afternoon, I am new here, recently acquired the Dayton Audio Microphone umm-6 and intend to use it to make measurements in my room with the rew program, is there any special tip on how I can accomplish this measurement ? big hug


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

For using REW on OS X see Getting around the limitations of JavaSound on OS X. Note that you will need to set Gatekeeper to allow applications from anywhere when you first run REW, otherwise it will claim the file is damaged (it isn't).


----------



## leandroronkoski (May 9, 2014)

Thank you very much John , I'll try this way. I want to evaluate all aspects of my room and make possible corrections without annoying my wife.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Send her shopping. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## leandroronkoski (May 9, 2014)

Kkkk. just returned from a shopping trip in Miami, let's wait a little longer.


----------



## leandroronkoski (May 9, 2014)

where I can download the REW program?


----------



## dougri (Apr 1, 2009)

leandroronkoski said:


> where I can download the REW program?


roomeqwizard.com or just click that colorful REW logo near the top of the page


----------



## leandroronkoski (May 9, 2014)

Thanks my friend


----------



## leandroronkoski (May 9, 2014)




----------



## leandroronkoski (May 9, 2014)

My first


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Click on the little camera icon just above the left-side dB markings and you can save the graph as a .jpg, which you then upload to our site.

Posting A Graph

Getting Graphs Ready to Post

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

